# Hotronix® Video Shows How To Replace Heat Press Gas Springs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Learn how to replace a gas spring in your Hotronix® Auto Clam or Maxx™ Clam heat press in minutes in a recent addition to the manufacturer’s Do-It-Yourself Parts Replacement video library. 

“How to Change a Heat Press Gas Spring” takes you through the change-over process step by step, including a list with the numbers of the parts you’ll need and simple safety precautions. The brief video provides a close-up look at each step being performed accompanied by clear, easy-to-follow instructions. 

Visit Heat Press How to Part Replacement | Stahlsâ€™ Hotronix and click on “How to Change a Heat Press Gas Spring” to add this procedure to your do-it-yourself heat-press maintenance capabilities. Professional support also is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year.

For more information, call Hotronix® at (800) 727-8520 or visit www.hotronix.com. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

